# Hi- Manchester



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all! I am not new in the forum , I am currently living in Manchester. See you. Cheers


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL, Where in Manchester you from pal? I'm currently living in Manchester myself.


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

In Salford, near Salford quays and you?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Smack bang in the city centre mate. The new apartments in the Green Quarter


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice place mate


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

im from worsley? http://gifrific.com/tag/step-brothers/#


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a massive ammount if people feel Manchester on here! Good kick with your training.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Northern Quarter myself

welcome mate


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i am a little upset he only says hi to manchester people, its a bit racist


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> Northern Quarter myself
> 
> welcome mate


I work in the Northern Quarter lol.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

where abouts mate?? which gym do you train at?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

rochdale, thanks for the sympathy before hand


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you very much for the welcome, to people from Manchester and whole UK


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

I am going to Pure Gym and you?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

hello from wythenshawe


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello achilles88 !!!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello from a Southern Shandy drinker!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2013)

Yalright mucka, welcome


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Andy and thanks Dave.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello from Salford. You'll fit right in as like you most people in Salford speak sh1t English aswell


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Living in Middleton, 'ere.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i am a little upset he only says hi to manchester people, its a bit racist


That's because Manchester is the best. What more can i say


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i am a little upset he only says hi to manchester people, its a bit racist


That's because it's well known that us Mancunian's are massive racists


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> That's because it's well known that us Mancunian's are massive racists


Were not racist we hate everone who isnt manc equally :lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dave said:


> Were not racist we hate everone who isnt manc equally :lol:


That's true. I'm thinking of starting a "exterminate everyone who doesn't live in the greater Manchester area especially cockneys justice league"

who's with me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Sign me in brethren


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

What is Southern Shandy drinker? Good body liam and smoog.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> That's true. I'm thinking of starting a "exterminate everyone who doesn't live in the greater Manchester area especially cockneys justice league"
> 
> who's with me?


i'm in, only if we get to wear costumes tho :whistling:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

achilles88 said:


> i'm in, only if we get to wear costumes tho :whistling:


Costumes are a must. I'm thinking something like this


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome mate


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Simon


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello new on here. Just got back I to the gym in the last few months and train at Pure Gym.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Failsworthblue said:


> Hello new on here. Just got back I to the gym in the last few months and train at Pure Gym.


Sorry no bitter blue cnuts allowed.

Oh and 15 points


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

You can finally dust off your 20 t shirts now and watch them win the trophy from the comfort of your own home or your local pub


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Failsworthblue said:


> You can finally dust off your 20 t shirts now and watch them win the trophy from the comfort of your own home or your local pub


Or maybe at OT even. Shame your lot don't seem to show up to support their championship winning side game in game out.

Anyway mate I'm only joking there's a few of you sad cnuts on here such as @Rob68. He's bitter and twisted just like you.


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

I've got to expect abuse of reds with that picture. I use it on another Tapatalk forum so just carried on using it. Only been back doing the weights for the last couple of months so don't look good enough to put a picture up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Another blue scum bag for the ignore list haha


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

I am training in Pure GYM too


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

guy-spain said:


> I am training in Pure GYM too


Good gym. Plenty of equipment. I'm here now for an early session


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Failsworthblue said:


> Good gym. Plenty of equipment. I'm here now for an early session


I am going this afternoon, yes it is a gym plenty of equipment and plenty of people. lol


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

Depends what time you go regarding the people that's why I go early or late. Does my head in when you go in the weights room and you can't get on anything even though there is pure equipment!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Failsworthblue said:


> Depends what time you go regarding the people that's why I go early or late. Does my head in when you go in the weights room and you can't get on anything even though there is pure equipment!


Yes, may be is better to go late, I am going late today lol because sometimes I can´t take any weights or people don´t return the weights after use.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oldham

I'll be leaving now..


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm going later but only to do a run. Done my arms this morning. I've got the bug at the minute going about 7 times a week! It's a lot better than when it was Fitness First. Was a member about 10 years ago and it was £25 a month now I'm getting it for £11.


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

In Sppininfield? Wilson


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

guy-spain said:


> In Sppininfield? Wilson


Not sure where that is mate


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Failsworthblue said:


> I'm going later but only to do a run. Done my arms this morning. I've got the bug at the minute going about 7 times a week! It's a lot better than when it was Fitness First. Was a member about 10 years ago and it was £25 a month now I'm getting it for £11.


I will run too about 20 minutes, may be I ´ll see you there.


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

If im there I'll be the guy in a scruffy pair of shorts and a vest ha ha


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

zack amin said:


> rochdale, thanks for the sympathy before hand


Nothing wrong with The Dale, Born and Bred! I live in Manchester now though ha


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah man Puuuuure Gym for the win lol. The one in Spinningfields. Does get busy but I'm out within an hour.


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

What time will you stay there? and how can I see you Failsworth and L.A.?


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

A_L said:


> Yeah man Puuuuure Gym for the win lol. The one in Spinningfields. Does get busy but I'm out within an hour.


I go to the one in Moston with the star studded cast of 'People like us' r kid!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome mate!

Anything else apart from you living in Manchester and the gym you go to lol?


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks cgospodinov.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

Longsight here haha


----------



## E-Z gainz (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello fellow mancs, newton heath lad here and proud red


----------



## Failsworthblue (Mar 15, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> Welcome mate!
> 
> Anything else apart from you living in Manchester and the gym you go to lol?


I had my knackers done 2 years ago and I'm now a Jaffa!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Very people in the forum from Manchester, that is great


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

also a manc, where in wythy you from @achilles88?


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

wythy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

guy-spain said:


> wythy?


Wythenshaw


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh!!! Thank you very much Dave.


----------

